

Why Canada's Economy is headed off the cliff - Mankhool
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/making-sense/why-canadas-economy-may-be-headed-off-the-cliff/

======
vishaldpatel
Does not mention that Toronto gets 40% of Canada's immigrants and that all the
homes are snapped up in a hurry. Also, the borrowers have to generally be
well-qualified because Canadian banks are much more conservative when it comes
to giving out loans than their American counterparts.

~~~
pedalpete
I don't live in Canada anymore, but I'd suspect your second point is somewhat
negated by the articles reference to private lenders supplying sub-prime
loans.

I have no idea what types of systems are in place in Canada to manage this,
and I thought the banking system would not allow private lending on that sort
of scale, but I'm really not knowledgeable in this area.

~~~
vishaldpatel
Ah, you're right. I'm not sure what vehicles private lenders in Canada have to
secularize debt.

